# Large Parking Lots



## XXsnowXX (Jan 7, 2006)

I have been doing snow removal for some time now, but this is my second year owning my company and I was woundering if anyone had any tios for me on how to bid large parking lots. What kind of things should I look for what kind of contract do people use, and my main question what kind of prices would you bid for something like a Wal-mart, Menards or Home Depot. I have access to multiple large frame skid steers, small loaders, and trucks through my construction company.

XXsnowXX


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*chicago*

welcome always good to see somebody from around here

what type of ecquipment do you have avaible and what are you plowing with now number of trucks sizes ect.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Home Depot is talked about all the time, if you use the search function in the blue bar to the left of where it says *welcome XXsnowXX* on the top right of the screen, many threads should come up. From what I understand large lots are usually bid by the inch, or by the hour per piece of equipment. Also these large lots contracts are owned by nationwide snow companies that source out to subs who get paid next to nothing.


----------



## XXsnowXX (Jan 7, 2006)

I would be using a 15000 lbs loader with a 14' pusher, Large frame skid steer with a 8' pusher, and a 450 diesel with 9' blade and drop in box. I have other equipment, but this is what I would put on these two sites


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I know all the Lowe's in the area are done on a per truck / per hour basis. As far as I know all the Home Depot's are done the same way.

When I had the Lowe's in Schererville, IN I had a loader with a pusher box parked out there and 2 trucks with blades. One truck had a v-box. I kept about 10 ton of salt on site at all times. The trucks would do most of the work and the loader would make piles. When the snow removal was done the loader would put salt in the V-box and that truck would go to town throwing salt. Lowe's always wanted more salt applied than was really necessary and I really hit them hard for the salt.

This is what I was getting for the work...

Trucks were $120.00 per truck per hour
Loader & operator was $150.00 per hour
Salt was 3X the cost at the time. I was paying $55 per ton so I was charging $165 per ton spread.


----------

